# hit the same field 4 days apart



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

the first day we hunted the field.. i believe i have perfected the art of hiding layouts in wheat..
5 guns.. not a bad day.. 75










the next morning before we pulled the dekes.. we were all exhausted to we left em out over night..
2 of us had an ok shoot before the rest of the crew got out of bed.. picked up 21.. a few of the birds were a ways out in the field so they did not get picked up till the trip out..









same field.. set up about 250 yards from the set up just a few days before.. picked up 86 and had another group in the field set up about 400 yards away... skybusting... saw em knock down 5 birds.. we should have killed @120.. 








oh and i killed 2 bands  one was a juvy snow.. the other was the 86th bird of the day. wheeler in the field, blinds striped and open. decoys partially picked up and everyone walking around.. a ross banded in 06.. i was @ 15 feet from my blind when i saw it sailing.. calmly walked over and grabbed my gun.. it just kept comming till i shot it at 20 yards.. with T's


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work - you got any pictures of the blinds?


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nice work - you got any pictures of the blinds?


I was think the same thing how did u hide in that field?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

im guessing he dug the blinds in???? Nice hunt tho!!


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

we want pictures of the blinds


----------



## guythathunts (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you by chance have pictures of the blinds?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

the blinds are in all the pictures...you dont see them?


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant see em!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I see how you do it. The camo is dead birds.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Gosh if it were me I would have just set the blinds up in that long grass around the edge of the field and they would have never known I was there.


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

shooteminthelips said:


> Gosh if it were me I would have just set the blinds up in that long grass around the edge of the field and they would have never known I was there.


They could have as the wheat ends.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Gosh if it were me I would have just set the blinds up in that long grass around the edge of the field and they would have never known I was there.


yea, they really busted us.. ans thats not just tall grass.. it a strip of grass about a foot wide and a 10 foot deep dredge ditch..

geese are a bit reluctent to get too close to edges around here


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like the edge is shotgun range of your spread.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

not quite..

104 steps from the edge to the nearest deke..


----------

